
Air Raid Sirens at Midnight in Dallas - 6stringmerc
https://medium.com/@6StringMerc/air-raid-sirens-at-midnight-in-dallas-77a841a8efcb
======
SerLava
>If there’s a nuclear bomb about to drop over The Perot Museum, there’s no
“Duck and Cover” reaction that can save you or your family from becoming
flash-seared jerky.

Sorry this is somewhat off-topic, but I hate seeing this. Nuclear weapons
create a very very wide donut-shaped area in which ducking on the ground is
extremely helpful. Inside of that, it's roasting you, and outside of that,
it's a flash, a bang, and a breeze.

